

Intrade shutting down for U.S. residents, being sued by CFTC - cypherpunks01
http://www.intrade.com/news/id/782

======
cypherpunks01
They're being sued by the CFTC:

<http://www.cftc.gov/PressRoom/PressReleases/pr6423-12>

[http://www.cftc.gov/ucm/groups/public/@lrenforcementactions/...](http://www.cftc.gov/ucm/groups/public/@lrenforcementactions/documents/legalpleading/enftradeexchangecomplaint11261.pdf)

------
noarchy
Can the CFTC actually collect these penalties, or "ill-gotten gains" (did
someone put a gun to their customers' heads or something, in order to get
their money?) from this non-US company?

------
27182818284
It was always in a gray area anyway, right? I was under the impression they
only took deposits from checks mailed to them from the US for that reason.

